# Spongebob Beatdownpants



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bikini Bottom Gone Wild........

I also love this -

_During a crackdown last year, police arrested at least 20 characters, including Batman, Yoda and Catwoman._

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44538139/ns/us_news-weird_news


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those girls fight like girls


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"I find all of this laughter to be highly illogical" ~ Patrick Star


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Bwah hahahaha!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

It's kinda interesting that the first responsders here were all girls...and not one of them taking up for Spongebob. Tough crowd. :biggrineton:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

People are nuts. "Take that sh*t OFF! Whatchoo gonna DO!?? huh? HUH!!??"" 

Nuts. Both the grubbynasty Sponge Bob and the meth girls..nuts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's just wierd...


----------

